
SETI Is Investigating a Possible Extraterrestrial Signal from Deep Space - doener
http://observer.com/2016/08/not-a-drill-seti-is-investigating-a-possible-extraterrestrial-signal-from-deep-space/#.V8SEVQw0M0B.twitter
======
doener
"Baffling" "signal" "from HD 164595" is probably none of the above.

[http://setiathome.berkeley.edu/forum_thread.php?nowrap=true&...](http://setiathome.berkeley.edu/forum_thread.php?nowrap=true&id=80193)

------
namuol
Here's a non-sensationalized article about the observation, posted two days
prior to this article by The Observer: [http://www.centauri-
dreams.org/?p=36248](http://www.centauri-dreams.org/?p=36248)

~~~
sctb
And its discussion on HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12376805](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12376805)

